# Has anyone's dog had cataract surgery?



## BBH (14 August 2017)

If so could you tell me a bit about it. I'm taking dog to the vet because his eye looks a bit cloudy. 

Sometimes I think he has lost vision in it and other times I'm not sure hence the vet.

If you have had surgery was it successful. ? Costs ?


----------



## Umbongo (14 August 2017)

Iv'e not known many dogs go in for cataract surgery, however the ones I have known have mostly had trouble with the aftercare.
His eyes will need to be assessed by an eye specialist so he will need to be referred to a referral veterinary practice. Not all cataracts can be operated on.

The aftercare is quite intensive and involves administering several types of eye drops every couple of hours. Administration of eye drops can become less frequent over the next couple of months. He will also need to wear a buster collar and be kept as quite as possible for a few weeks to prevent an increase of pressure in the eye (ie. not pulling on a lead). He will also need to go for regular check ups preferably at the specialist so they can keep a close 'eye' on him. 

My dog had cataracts and I was given a figure of around £1500 per eye just for the surgery, not including the initial consult with the specialist and on-going aftercare. 

I believe the success rate is quite high, so long as you and your dog will cope with the aftercare. 

Cataracts can also be confused with nuclear sclerosis. This is a change of colour of the lens that makes the pupils look blue/greyish and is common in older animals. It doesn't tend to affect their vision hugely. But best get the vet to check them out just in case as there may be something else going on too. My dog also suffered from luxated lens and ended up getting glaucoma. You can never be too careful with eyes!


----------



## Umbongo (14 August 2017)

Also if he does have cataracts and the surgery is not an option, then most dogs bumble about quite happily with a gradual loss of vision, just don't move/add any furniture and keep the layout the same 

Some dogs keep bumping in to things and can actually cause themselves more damage, so I have known some dogs wear a "halo".


----------



## Sauerkraut (14 August 2017)

My terrier has cataracts for a while now but can still see enough to run around my farm. He is totally deaf though bless him.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (14 August 2017)

What age is he? Have you checked with a good torch, or indeed the vet? Older dogs get a cloudy appearance which doesn't affect vision, I looked it up last year when our older boy looked a bit iffy, it's called nuclear or lenticular sclerosis. He could certainly see fine, his pigeon retrieving phase was at the same time.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...5/04/22/5-diseases-causing-dog-blue-eyes.aspx

I think cataract surgery involves replacing the lens, at least that's what mother told me when having hers done. That's a huge op for an older dog.


----------



## BBH (14 August 2017)

Thanks everyone, he is 6 which isn't a great age but he is a British bulldog so they don't generally live to a great age.

I have googled pictures and it looks most like nuclear sclerosis but the vet will hopefully know more.

He doesn't bump into things but it's s few subtle changes I've noticed ie he sometimes looks vacantly past a treat and is more hesitant jumping in the car. He fell out the back door yesterday and it was like he misjudged the step yet today he went out fine. 

It's inconsistent but enough to make me want to have him checked.


----------



## TheOldTrout (15 August 2017)

Finding these really helpful - vet mentioned at our 17-year-old Parson russell terrier's last check up that he had cataracts and mentioned surgery, we were a bit reluctant because of the dog's age. I think it could be lenticular sclerosis rather than cataracts though as dog appears to have some vision, though not close up. (He's also deaf!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 August 2017)

17 is an amazing age!!

Brig has it in both eyes, but one eye has gone semi silver, so I'm thinking cataract. 14 and also deaf!


----------



## BBH (15 August 2017)

We have a diagnosis .

He has a small ulcer in the right eye which has been caught early .

And kerititus in the left eye caused by not producing tears.

We have got 2 meds and an appointment for 2 weeks time.

I was way out thinking a cataract .


----------



## Umbongo (15 August 2017)

Glad you got a diagnosis and treatment, both can be quite painful conditions!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (15 August 2017)

Interesting. Brig had an operation to remove the ulcer and the eye was sewn shut for two weeks. Did he poke himself in the eye with something? And is keratitis ever going to improve?


----------



## BBH (16 August 2017)

Not sure how the ulcer started tbh but vet says it's a minor one and will heal.

As for the kerititus I'm not too sure about that , it is scarring on the lens and he has 2 weeks of meds and a return visit, I think her first plan is to try and get tears produced and if this med doesn't work and apparently it doesn't always for bulldogs she will ring an opthalmist for advice. When / of tears are produced I'm not sure if the scarring can be sorted or it's a case of managing it to not get worse.


----------

